# Merlin Excalibur PICTURES Releases Plus MORE!



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Field,

So you're jumping back on the Merlin bandwagon ?
Well, good for you. :thumbs_up
If it's not a Bowman or Merlin, I don't shoot it ! 
Knew about this bow from an email I got from Merlin the other day.
It is an interesting read.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Sagittarius said:


> Field,
> 
> So you're jumping back on the Merlin bandwagon ?
> Well, good for you. :thumbs_up
> ...


Sag,
Yep. 
Finally regained my senses again. Should never have gotten off the Merlin Bandwagon in the first place! 
This new Excalibur should really be something special, just like the Supernova before it, and the Max3K, Max2K, and NOVA before that!

In the meantime, the XV is going to have to do, ha.

Just hope we can get 'em here in the USA in March or April. I cannot wait to get my grimy mitts on the Excalibur.

field14


----------



## wally (May 14, 2003)

*merlin*

hey field,
is pinball still with us? have not seen him for a while. thanks.
wally
:smile:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

wally said:


> hey field,
> is pinball still with us? have not seen him for a while. thanks.
> wally
> :smile:


Wally,
Do you mean Pinwheel12? Yes, he's still with us. Kevin is going through some major family crises right now, so he hasn't had much time to get into the archery thing right now.

Once things settle down and get more on an even keel, I'm sure we'll hear more from PinWHEEL12.

Tom D. (field14)


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*excaliber*

where can I get the specs on the Excaliber, it is a great looking bow


----------



## Dangasaur (Jan 4, 2007)

Hmmm. I've always been interested in Merlin bows and I'm living in Poland for a year... Depending on MSRP, it may be a fun idea to fly to the UK and try one out. If it turns out to be something special it may be too good an opportunity to pass up picking one up before I come back to the states. 

Anyone know the usual MSRP on Merlins (any currency is fine I'll just convert)?


----------



## stonecold_1966 (Jan 28, 2008)

About 750 GBP I believe


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Field,
Everytime I look at the new Excalibur, it looks better. :thumbs_up
Look forward to hearing your report when yours arrives! 
Be sure to take plenty of pics for your report.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

What a beautiful bow. The craftmanship on Merlin bows is second to none.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

omt for an awesome bow. :thumbs_up


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Seeing as I only live a 40 minute walk away from Merlin I figured I would go down and check it out today, and I have to say; that is a very, very nice bow.

The feeling in hand was all very refined and the bow felt quality. The new handle design is really slim and comfortable, helps reduce aftertouch/interferance from the bow hand.

It was also light in the hand, not too light to get decent feedback, but noticeably lighter than my beloved Hoyt's Im sure some of you will be pleased to hear.

Im glad to see that they have revised the limb design this year and gone for a split limb as their solid limbs caused alot of people a lot of trouble. It will be good to see how they stand the test of time.

These new cam's are also very nice. The bow I shot was a couple of inches short for me and set at 60lb. peak. The cams felt smooth through the draw and settled into the valley nicely with a good solid back wall. The peak did feel a little higher than my Cam.5+'s 60lb, but still comfortable.

At full draw the bow held like a rock, we were indoors so I couldnt really see how it faired in the wind but there was no woble/twist in it at all (it was only set up with a single long rod).

On release the bow reacted beautifully; very little vibration and a gentle fall forwards. There was still plenty of feedback to keep you in check.

This bow is definitely one to look into, Id be happy to have one.

Here we go, it is a good looking bow =]


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Thanks for the information and pics, BIGBC.
The Excalibur looks good. 
Looks like you had a nice time checking her out!


----------



## FactsOfLife (Sep 30, 2002)

man that is 15 kinds of sexy.

Merlin does it again!


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Sagittarius said:


> Thanks for the information and pics, BIGBC.
> The Excalibur looks good.
> Looks like you had a nice time checking her out!


No problem's :wink:
its always fun testing new bows out.


----------



## ninnescaharcher (Oct 12, 2003)

bump


----------



## FactsOfLife (Sep 30, 2002)

Field, have you got any idea what the MSRP is going to be for this stick?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

FactsOfLife said:


> Field, have you got any idea what the MSRP is going to be for this stick?


Sure don't. For ME, it doesn't matter, since I know if I get it that it will be RIGHT the first time, and the fit, finish, quality, and workmanship will be impeccable; and it will be what I ordered and not just "close enough"....

I would surmise that it won't be as high on MSRP and the "M" bow top of the line, or the "H" bow top of the line either.:darkbeer:

field14:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

field14 said:


> Sure don't. For ME, it doesn't matter, since I know if I get it that it will be RIGHT the first time, and the fit, finish, quality, and workmanship will be impeccable; and it will be what I ordered and not just "close enough"....
> 
> I would surmise that it won't be as high on MSRP and the "M" bow top of the line, or the "H" bow top of the line either.:darkbeer:
> 
> field14:wink::darkbeer:


When I asked Ben at Merlin he said about £750, how that relates to US$ i dont know, but the rest of their range looks like this over here :
XV £571
XS £571
XT £571
TM5 £289


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

BIGBC said:


> When I asked Ben at Merlin he said about £750, how that relates to US$ i dont know, but the rest of their range looks like this over here :
> XV £571
> XS £571
> XT £571
> TM5 £289



using the current exchange just under $1100USD


----------



## FactsOfLife (Sep 30, 2002)

I was told an MSRP of 1069US.

So that list looks to be right on


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

That is a mighty fine looking piece of equipment. :thumb:


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Moparmatty said:


> That is a mighty fine looking piece of equipment. :thumb:


It really does shoot great. Well worth checking out if you get the chance.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Man that is one beautiful bow right there.


----------

